# Front Center Armrest



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi All,

Currently waiting for my TT to be built. I have not specified the Armrest option. All stock at my local dealer has them fitted. So my question is does anybody have any pictures of a new TT without an armrest? What takes its place?


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

Just curious, can it be retrofitted?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's sold separately but I did find a TT without it yet..anyway it's included in the comfort pack so if you have this pack,don't worry


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine hasn't got the center armrest and the car is fine. There is always the armrest on the door for my right arm. The center one would have been nice but mine was a stock car. The armrest would I imagine cover the area where the 12V socket is and would be sleeker.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

The armrest is one of my favourite bits (coming from a mk2!). Adjustable backwards, forwards and ability to raise it up a bit higher. Also if you lift it up you get another additional cup holder which I'm not sure you get if you don't spec the armrest.

Definitely worth it for me. In fact just get the comfort pack.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1 Blackhawk. It is certainly an added benefit. Re covering the power socket there's more where the front ashtay / box thing is.


----------



## Mangs (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm ordering one without. Have one on my current Scirocco and wasn't even sure if I ever used it or not. Paid note today whilst driving today and I don't lol so will go without on the TT.


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi,

There isn't one at Teesside Audi that does have one fitted. It covers the square hole between the seats and can be adjusted forwards and upwards to cover the round cupholder in front.

I'm not getting the c&s pack on my mk3, so I've ordered the armrest as an option. It just doesn't feel the same without one.

I haven't heard of anybody that has retrofitted this yet, but it looks as though you will need to replace the back half of the centre console.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Check on eBay, there are many German sellers who sell parts of new or a bit used cars and I've saw many armerst..look for Audi TT 8s and that's it,ask to them


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> The armrest is one of my favourite bits (coming from a mk2!). Adjustable backwards, forwards and ability to raise it up a bit higher.


I've got the armrest with comfort pack, but because I'm short I have the seat quite high, so as an armrest it's useless.

I had no idea it could be adjusted.

How do you do it??

( sorry if this is a really stupid question :? )


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

There's a 'lever' underneath the front that you lift and then just move the arm rest. It extends forward a little and lifts up and down. When you release the 'lever' it stays where you set it.


----------



## kipiyami (Sep 15, 2015)

The armrest has two cup-holders under it - I think without the armrest you only get one.

We got the armrest but it's not that useful. I have the seat at the lowest position and armrest at top position and the armrest is still too low to be useful. Also it covers up the cup-holders so you have to lift the armrest out of the way to use them.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The armrest I do miss!


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

ManuTT said:


> Check on eBay, there are many German sellers who sell parts of new or a bit used cars and I've saw many armerst..look for Audi TT 8s and that's it,ask to them


Well, they certainly look cheaper than the £170 option quoted in the UK brochure.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

They're original from new cars..maybe the can have 10k km..


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

kipiyami said:


> The armrest has two cup-holders under it - I think without the armrest you only get one.
> 
> We got the armrest but it's not that useful. I have the seat at the lowest position and armrest at top position and the armrest is still too low to be useful. Also it covers up the cup-holders so you have to lift the armrest out of the way to use them.


Fully agreed with that statement. It will be useful if the armrest would rise just one notch higher to the top level or if the height would be fully adjustable as a previous post seems to allude to - it is not, it only has 3 positions: low, medium and high and the high is not high enough - if anybody has looked into modding this, I'd love to hear.


----------



## Jooxy (Feb 8, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Check on eBay, there are many German sellers who sell parts of new or a bit used cars and I've saw many armerst..look for Audi TT 8s and that's it,ask to them


These look quite promising, good find!

The description mentions "suitable for a left hand drive car" but the units look symmetrical so are we safe to assume that they would fit on right hand drive ones too?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the connection is the same but you can ask..in case buy it and then send back..PayPal has the refund free program for the shipment


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

here in sale!

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-TT ... SwAvJXC6bC


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

How will you install it on your own if you buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

remove the center tunnel I think...if you need more info I can check the guide..but tomorrow!


----------

